# What year is this bike?



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

I had a Schwinn Cruiser. It looked almost exactly like this except on the chain guard mine said “Schwinn.”





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 22, 2020)

It’s tough to know for certain without a serial #. The bike pictured is around a 1995 when those foam handlebar covers were used. 

If you take a look through these catalogs for the early to mid 90s you may find the one you had. Good luck!


			Account Suspended


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

Thank you! I think it is a 1995. It was stolen last fall. Still has me upset. Loved it. I did not think to get the serial number. I have the one for my current bike though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kreika (Feb 22, 2020)

Might I recommend upgrading to a USA made Schwinn of vintage age. Much better than any Chinese made Schwinn.


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

I have. I just got a 1963 Eddie Rickenbacker Schwinn racer 3 sp. it should be here soon. Excited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 22, 2020)

kreika said:


> Might I recommend upgrading to a USA made Schwinn of vintage age. Much better than any Chinese made Schwinn.



Agreed, but then he wouldn’t have those classic foam covered bars.


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

Lol. I thought they were weird. Lol. Never sure why they did that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimR56 (Feb 22, 2020)

To be fair to 90's Schwinns, I'm not sure they're *all* so bad. They didn't all come with foam grips. I bought a new "Cruiser Deluxe" model in 1994 (or '95), which I still have. Put a LOT of miles on it over the years (albeit only on paved surfaces, but I climbed many a hill). It not only has held up very well, but rides very nice. Looks great too, I think. I had a 7-speed IGH installed about 15 years ago, and that added to my enjoyment of the bike. I know there have been cheaper variations from Asia and some cheaper parts, but based on my experience, the blanket criticisms of 90's Schwinns seems a bit over the top. All that said, I like vintage stuff of all kinds, and I'm still in the market for a nice 60's middleweight cruiser.   But I doubt that I'll let go of my C.D.

An image I found online of a '94 Cruiser Deluxe in two-tone blue that's almost identical to mine:


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes. Mine felt very solid. I loved it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

Yes. Mine felt very solid. I loved it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimR56 (Feb 22, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> Yes. Mine felt very solid. I loved it.



I'm sure many of us have had bikes stolen.  I feel your pain.  I had my first 10-speed (new in 1969), a birthday gift from my dad, stolen in 1970.  Never really got over it.


----------



## BroCraig (Feb 22, 2020)

Ugh. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Feb 22, 2020)

i have nos schwinn classic white walls for sale for these 1995 classics


----------



## Oilit (Feb 28, 2020)

JimR56 said:


> To be fair to 90's Schwinns, I'm not sure they're *all* so bad. They didn't all come with foam grips. I bought a new "Cruiser Deluxe" model in 1994 (or '95), which I still have. Put a LOT of miles on it over the years (albeit only on paved surfaces, but I climbed many a hill). It not only has held up very well, but rides very nice. Looks great too, I think. I had a 7-speed IGH installed about 15 years ago, and that added to my enjoyment of the bike. I know there have been cheaper variations from Asia and some cheaper parts, but based on my experience, the blanket criticisms of 90's Schwinns seems a bit over the top. All that said, I like vintage stuff of all kinds, and I'm still in the market for a nice 60's middleweight cruiser.   But I doubt that I'll let go of my C.D.
> 
> An image I found online of a '94 Cruiser Deluxe in two-tone blue that's almost identical to mine:
> 
> ...



I have to agree. A lot of people don't draw any distinction between any of the later Schwinns, but the Scott Sports Group built some interesting bikes while they owned the company, and their high-end bikes were built here. The trouble is they only owned it for around 8 years (1993 - 2001) before they went bankrupt as well, and while the company has been commercially successful under Pacific, the bikes are all Chinese imports. Calling them Schwinns is like calling grandma's flower pot a Ming Dynasty vase.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 3, 2020)

spoker said:


> i have nos schwinn classic white walls for sale for these 1995 classics



How much? Thanks. Razin.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 4, 2020)

The black one in pic Looks like a '95. I bought an identical one new that year.


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 4, 2020)

I think it is a 1995. It was well built. I loved it. Still looking for it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JimR56 (Mar 4, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> I think it is a 1995. It was well built. I loved it. Still looking for it.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




From the catalog pages linked in post #2 above (use the "1991-2000" link)...


----------



## JimR56 (Mar 4, 2020)

Oilit said:


> I have to agree. A lot of people don't draw any distinction between any of the later Schwinns, but the Scott Sports Group built some interesting bikes while they owned the company, and their high-end bikes were built here.



Man, the details about the "Schwinn" history of the 1990's is puzzling to me.  All the corporate deals and moves and changes, etc.  I'm also still somewhat confused about the "deluxe", "classic", "anniversary" (etc) cruiser variations that were produced here and abroad in the mid-to-late 90's, but thanks for pointing this out about some bikes being produced in the U.S.  I thought that only pertained to the best of the best of the Phantom anniversary bikes.  I'd like to learn as much as I can about my Cruiser Deluxe (the blue one above), and the info is scattered and confusing.  I found a thread here on the Cabe which goes into some aspects of the topic, but I get the feeling that it contains as much mis-information as it does good information.  I may revive that thread.

Just to show how clueless I've been since I bought my bike new, I only just checked the headbadge today for a serial number.  I guess I never really thought about it, and I always kept this memory that I'd purchased it in either 1994 or 1995, based on the memories associated with moving to our current house in '95.  Well, turns out my headbadge is impressed with "1366".  Unless I misunderstand how to interpret this, my bike was completed on the 136th day (May 15th) of 1996.  That date seemed way too late to me, especially since I thought the latest I would have bought it was February (my birthday month) of 1995.  So I guess I've had it wrong all this time, and the brain only grows more feeble...

When I searched (again) the catalog pages linked above, I found a "Cruiser Deluxe" in the '96 catalog that's similar to mine, but has a simpler chainguard design (like the black bike above).  And blue is not listed as a color option for that year.  The '97 catalog lists a Cruiser Deluxe in blue, but there are no photos available for that bike in the '97 catalog.  Anyway, I may revive that 2013-2018 thread and try to dig deeper.  Thanks again for the info about SSG.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 5, 2020)

JimR56 said:


> Man, the details about the "Schwinn" history of the 1990's is puzzling to me.  All the corporate deals and moves and changes, etc.  I'm also still somewhat confused about the "deluxe", "classic", "anniversary" (etc) cruiser variations that were produced here and abroad in the mid-to-late 90's, but thanks for pointing this out about some bikes being produced in the U.S.  I thought that only pertained to the best of the best of the Phantom anniversary bikes.  I'd like to learn as much as I can about my Cruiser Deluxe (the blue one above), and the info is scattered and confusing.  I found a thread here on the Cabe which goes into some aspects of the topic, but I get the feeling that it contains as much mis-information as it does good information.  I may revive that thread.
> 
> Just to show how clueless I've been since I bought my bike new, I only just checked the headbadge today for a serial number.  I guess I never really thought about it, and I always kept this memory that I'd purchased it in either 1994 or 1995, based on the memories associated with moving to our current house in '95.  Well, turns out my headbadge is impressed with "1366".  Unless I misunderstand how to interpret this, my bike was completed on the 136th day (May 15th) of 1996.  That date seemed way too late to me, especially since I thought the latest I would have bought it was February (my birthday month) of 1995.  So I guess I've had it wrong all this time, and the brain only grows more feeble...
> 
> When I searched (again) the catalog pages linked above, I found a "Cruiser Deluxe" in the '96 catalog that's similar to mine, but has a simpler chainguard design (like the black bike above).  And blue is not listed as a color option for that year.  The '97 catalog lists a Cruiser Deluxe in blue, but there are no photos available for that bike in the '97 catalog.  Anyway, I may revive that 2013-2018 thread and try to dig deeper.  Thanks again for the info about SSG.



I know what you mean, there's not nearly as much information available on the SSG (Boulder) bikes as on the Chicago bikes. From what I gather, their main focus was mountain bikes, which were the biggest part of the market by then. And the bulk of their bikes were imports, but that had been true since at least 1986, when the headquarters were still in Chicago and Ed Schwinn was still running the company. But the "Home Grown" mountain bikes were built in Colorado, the Centennial Phantom (or at least the frame) was built in California, and I've read somewhere that they were still building Paramounts here in the states, although I don't own one, so I haven't followed that up.
What impresses me most about their bikes, even the imported versions, is they were always trying something new. After Frank W. Schwinn died, Chicago lost that drive and got stuck in a rut.


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 5, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> I think it is a 1995. It was well built. I loved it. Still looking for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Actually, mine said, "Schwinn" Where this one says "Schwinn Cruiser" Mine may be a 1996. Not sure. I miss it!! Did I say that?


----------



## JimR56 (Mar 5, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> Actually, mine said, "Schwinn" Where this one says "Schwinn Cruiser"



?  The bike in the '95 catalog photo has "Classic Cruiser" on the chainguard, not "Schwinn Cruiser".  At any rate, there were so many variations on the Schwinn cruiser theme in those years.  If you really want to learn what bike you had, I might try more image searches to find a better match.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 5, 2020)

2000 Model with just Schwinn on the guard, so maybe a later than 95 issue.


----------



## spoker (Mar 6, 2020)

heres one that looks nice on mpls cr for $150


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 6, 2020)

That looks nice. Is that a rear brake lever? Wait. How many gears? Coaster brake?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Mar 6, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> That looks nice. Is that a rear brake lever? Wait. How many gears? Coaster brake?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



4 speed coaster brake,prolly has typhoon tires,not mine just on my cr on mpls,ballooners are a hard sale here,hybrids sell fast


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 6, 2020)

Loved my ballooner. Was awesome. Solid. Still not over it being stolen. Still have my eye out for it. I look like a stalker in the town as I drive slowly Around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Mar 6, 2020)

BroCraig said:


> Loved my ballooner. Was awesome. Solid. Still not over it being stolen. Still have my eye out for it. I look like a stalker in the town as I drive slowly Around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



send this guy a message,i dont know where your from but if you bought it for $100 instead of $150,shipping around $100 you would have a vety nice bike for $150 ro $250


----------



## spoker (Mar 6, 2020)

i have a few to ride but my riding is limited noe with copd and with macular degeneration its hard to ride safley and sometimes hard to hit rhe correct eys when typing


----------



## JimR56 (Mar 6, 2020)

I hear you spoker, and I hope you will be able to continue riding as much as possible.  I haven't ridden a bike since 2012, due to some health issues.  I was working my way back toward riding again a few months ago, and then I started having recurring bppv (vertigo) symptoms.  I'm not giving up yet, though!  Anyway, don't take the ability to ride for granted, guys.


----------



## spoker (Mar 6, 2020)

get tired of ppl bad mouthing my typing not thinking that eye degeneration is the cause,some ppl think with their mouth instrad of their brain,i would think that it is hard to talk with a foot in your mouth......


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 6, 2020)

spoker said:


> send this guy a message,i dont know where your from but if you bought it for $100 instead of $150,shipping around $100 you would have a vety nice bike for $150 ro $250




I just bought a 63 Racer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

